# Entry Level 4 Axis CNC and Lasers



## Pkweiss (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm looking for an Entry Level 4 Axis CNC and/or Laser. Can anyone make any suggestions.


----------



## KenV (Aug 15, 2015)

On the small end -- Taig and Sherline are affordable (of sorts)

Sherline rotary table provides the 4th axis for both brands of mills.

Set up is 4 digits hit on the pocket book.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 15, 2015)

Most benchtop cnc mills are , Taig, Sherline. and possibly Grizzly has one. 
As Ken says SHerline has the most used rotary table for 4th axis although there are others.  You will need to determine the  lowest accuracy tolerances your willing to put up with.  You will also need to determine a controller and software to run the mill controller and software to draw and software to generate G-code. Mach 3 is pretty much the go to for the controller software.
Its possible to build your own controller and write your own G-code depending on your skill levels and time to dedicate to it.
DeepGroove1 on Ebay sells a start up unit with a controller $1800 and shipping  He also sells a 4th axis set up but I havent checked prices for quite a while.  He sells the Taig unit with a controller he builds it. It does not have software with it.
You could find a used system on Ebay.  
THere is also MicroProto systems and DSLS 3000 both which use the Taig as the mill.
4th axis software is not cheap. There are some workarounds and possibly Bruce will be along to talk about those.
Part of the answers will depend on what skills you possess.


----------



## KenV (Aug 16, 2015)

Phil -- if you are looking for minimum fussing around and getting to production with small end milling take a look at 

Machine Tools - Soigeneris.com

Jeff Birt is a good hand who can help you get a whole package or what ever parts you want.   

Some want to mess with the gear and some want production and all points between.

Memory is that PTSubbie uses Taig for his custom pen milling ---


----------



## mredburn (Aug 16, 2015)

Jeff.s controller package is better than the one deepgroove sells and he is way better at support. DG has none. My second controller was from Jeff and I ended up rebuilding the one that DG made to the same specs and parts as Jeffs controller.


----------



## Pkweiss (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll probably go with a Taig from Soigeneris. It is a little more than I had in mind so I'll get it in a few months after I sell a few more pens. 

Phil


----------



## Pkweiss (Aug 19, 2015)

Angels looking down on me. Just got a pen order to cover the difference so I was able to order my CNC. Based on advice from this thread, I reached out to Jeff from Soigeneris. Jeff extremely knowledgeable, helpful and most of all, patient.

I went with the Taig CNC Mill package w/ a Sherline rotory table and chuck. 

Question: For those who use a CNC, what CAD and CAM software are you using?

I'm looking for a balance between ease of us and functionality. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Phil


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to the CNC world.  Mach3 is one of the best for controlling the CNC once you have the GCode written.  I started out with DeskCNC which is low cost.  Used for many years and still do.  Most of the CAD packages come with a 30 day trial period.  I would suggest trying one or two at a time and seeing which is most comfortable.  Everyone seems to have their favorite.  If you have the money, the Vetric products are quite versatile.  I also enjoy writing my own code.  Do it mostly in Excel and convert to a text file which can be read directly into Mach3.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2015)

Ask Jeff what he recommends, he will have an answer.
 You might take a look at Dolphincadcam for the pro version to do 4 axis. CAD-CAM CNC Milling Software by Dolphin CAD-CAM USA | Dolphin CAD/CAM USA
 I use Rhino5 for cad and I have RhinoCam  that works as a plug in for Rhino.  Cheap is not in the equation for Rhino Cam and I rarely use it anymore. I havent upgraded in two years. I have gone to 3d printing for my new parts.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 19, 2015)

DeskProto and DeskCNC are both 4-axis or greater for an affordable price.  Most of the other ones from Vectric, Rhino, BobCAD, etc... are all rather pricey.

There is also an option of using wrapper scripts to take a flat model and wrap it around a fixed diameter and then just interchange your Y axis for the A axis. Not pretty, but it does work and is generally cheap to free for the scripts.  But you are limited 

For the CAD side, for straight 2.5D stuff, I just use Inkscape (or Illustrator if you own an Adobe license).  For 3D I'm using Punch Software ViaCAD.  It had a relatively shallow learning curve compared to some of the others and is relatively less expensive. I've seen people also get away with using Sketchup.  But you can also get silly with others like Rhino, Solid Works, AutoCAD or Vectric Aspire just to name a few.

Software is a definite learning curve and you should be prepared that you can spend as much or more for the right software tool as your machine.  It's one of the reasons my CNC is only 3 axis right now. Software got too expensive for me at the time of the build.

I really wish I could just spring the money for Aspire


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 19, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> There is also an option of using wrapper scripts to take a flat model and wrap it around a fixed diameter and then just interchange your Y axis for the A axis. Not pretty, but it does work and is generally cheap to free for the scripts.  But you are limited


I generate all my code as flat.  If you make the Y range equal to the circumference of the pen (or whatever else is round) and then use Excel or another spreadsheet to convert the Y values to A by a formula A=Y/Circumference * 360 you now have rotary code.  Free and not at all limited.


----------

